# welcher rucksack??? deuter gegen vaude



## romainr (1. September 2009)

hallo, möchte gerne eure meinung wissen. suche einen rucksack und habe jetzt 2 in der engeren auswahl. 

http://www.rucksack.de/deuter-trans-alpine-25-art142

http://www.rucksack.de/vaude-bike-alpin-air-25-plus-5-art124

ich glaube einer von beiden wirds. meine einzige bedingung ist dass ich  meinen ganzen kram schön geordnet verstauen kann. kann es nicht ausstehen wenn alles im rucksack liegt als läge es in einem kartoffelsack.


vielen dank


----------



## Büüche (1. September 2009)

Zu diesen beiden kleinen versionen kann ich direkt nichts sagen.
Dafür habe ich aber den Transalpin 30 und den Bike Alpin 30+5 im Haus und kann beide miteinander vergleichen.

Meine Meinung, ganze im Ernst. Scheiß egal welchen du kaufst.
Der Vaude hat nen kleinen ticken mehr Fächer für Kleinkram.
Kannst alsp Privathandy, Firmenhandy und Handy für evtl. Affären extra verstauen 
Ansonsten das übliche. Großes Hauptfach und kleines Fach darunter an das man von vorne dran kommt. Beim Vaude kann man die Trennwand aufmachen. Beim Deuter aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch.
Der Deuter hat halt ein festen Helmhalter den man auch zippen kann für Jacken etc. Beim Vaude musst du ein extra Stofffetzen in 4 Ösen einhaken und kannst nix zippen. Ist aber leicht mit nem Gummiband selbst was gefuddelt und du siehst nicht mal dass es nicht orginal ist und der Stofflappen kann bleiben wo er ist.
Wie gesagt, beides durchdachte Systeme die sich nicht viel geben.
Der Vaude hat nicht nur auf dem Papier etwas mehr Stauraum sondern lässt sich wirklich um die 5 liter erweitern.

Liegen beide unter Dach und ich bin grad definitv zu faul da hoch zu gehen.
Wenn du etwas genau wissen willst kann ich morgen aber gerne mal beide runter holen.

Wenn du in der Nähe von Aschaffenburg wohnst, kannst du dir auch gerne beide mal ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Absteiger (2. September 2009)

> meine einzige bedingung ist dass ich meinen ganzen kram schön geordnet verstauen kann. kann es nicht ausstehen wenn alles im rucksack liegt als läge es in einem kartoffelsack.


was willst du denn alles reinpacken? zu groß sollte ein rucksack auch nicht sein.
ich würd dir zu deuter raten, find die rucksäcke von denen einfach besser (ist halt geschmacksache) und das rückensystem find ich von deuter definitiv besser. falls du aber die möglichkeit hast, beide mal probezutragen, dann mach das und schau, welcher für dich angenehmer ist.


----------



## Audix (2. September 2009)

Ich finde die Rückensysteme bei Deuter auch besser - leider!
Denn mit den Deuter Reissverschlüssen hab ich jetzt genug Entäuschungen erlebt! 
Ich kauf keine mehr!
Nur meine persönliche Erfahrung....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. September 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rückensysteme bei Deuter auch besser - leider!
> Denn mit den Deuter Reissverschlüssen hab ich jetzt genug Entäuschungen erlebt!
> Ich kauf keine mehr!
> Nur meine persönliche Erfahrung....



Ja bei meinem Deuter Superbike ist auch der Reißverschluß hops gegangen, heute abend kann ich in der Bergsporthütte nun meinen Vaude Bikepark24 abholen, der sollte etwas robuster sein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2009)

Mir gefällt genau das Tragesystem vom Vaude besser, hat viel mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten, nicht nur die beiden Riemen, um die Träger kürzer zu machen. Schau´s dir mal genau an, den Vaude kannst du genial für jeden Rücken anpassen.
Die Helmhalterung ist extrem bescheiden, wenn der Helm auf dem Kopf ist und du eine Tragepassage hast, verhakelt sich leicht der Sattel in dem Stofffetzen. Ist bei difizilen Kletterstücken echt doof. 
Ich finde auch die Farben beim Vaude schöner, aber das ist eigentlich Nebensache, passen muß er dir, Deuter passen mir persönlich nicht so gut. Bei einem anderen Vaude Rucksack hatte ich auch schon Streß mit dem Reißverschluß, der ist einfach ausgerissen, wurde aber von Vaude anstandslos nach 2 Jahren ausgetauscht.  Der Transalpine hat aber erst 3 Transalps und paar 2-3 Tagestouren hinter sich, daher ist er noch nicht wirklich strapaziert. Sieht allerdings auch noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Piefke (2. September 2009)

Deuter.


----------



## windei01 (2. September 2009)

Vaude, weil:
 -bessere Verstellmöglichkeiten
 -Netzrücken ist luftiger als Airstripes (persönliche Meinung)
 -Design ist besser (objektiver Fakt)


----------



## Sudija (2. September 2009)

Deuter


----------



## aa4 (2. September 2009)

Deuter! 

Mir gefällt das Tragesystem von deuter auch besser. Habe einen Deuter und einen Vaude. Der Unterschied ist extrem klein, aber der Deuter einen tick besser...

Reißverschluss verschleiß kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch bei praller überfüllung hält meiner noch.

Lustigerweise empfinde ich das Rückennetz des Vaude nicht als liftiger als di Airstipes bei Deuter. Alles also subjektiv zu sehen


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Denn mit den Deuter Reissverschlüssen hab ich jetzt genug Entäuschungen erlebt!



 Hmm, mein kleiner Deuter von 1993 (in schönen Neonfarben, inzwischen zum Glück etwas verblasst) ist seither auf jeder Tour dabeigewesen. Das sind so etwa 1400 laut Datenbank. Bislang hat kein Reißverschluß das Zeitliche gesegnet. Mag aber aufgrund der in den letzten 16 Jahren geänderten RVs kein Maßstab zu sein,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. September 2009)

So hab nun meinen Bikepark24 von Vaude. Gegenüber dem Superbike von Deuter passen in der Länge größere Sachen rein (zB gerade ein Tastaturkarton, die Haut des Rucksacks spannt zwar aber der Reißverschluß steht nicht unter Zug, das war mir ganz wichtig). Ansonsten hat er mehr einzelne Staufächer, d.h. mein Ersatzschlauch wird nicht mehr von der restlichen Ausrüstung verschlissen und ich komme schneller an mein Werkzeug.

Ansonsten ist er vom Material und Hauptreißverschluß robuster, verkleinert wird er mittels zahlreichen Kompressionsriemen. Die Belüftung am Rücken ist nicht so gut wie beim Deuter, der Rücken ist etwas starrer was mir zusagt. Das Gewicht ist natürlich höher als beim Superbike, aber der Bikepark ist ja auch für einen rauheren Einsatz gedacht.


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> passen in der Länge größere Sachen rein, zB gerade ein Tastaturkarton, die Haut des Rucksacks spannt zwar aber der Reißverschluß steht nicht unter Zug, das war mir ganz wichtig...



Wozu braucht man im Bikepark eine Tastatur?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im Bikepark eine Tastatur?



Mit der Antwort hab ich fest gerechnet 
Was ich damit sagen will: der packt auch sperrigere Gegenstände als ein Superbike, ohne dass dann der Reißverschluß bzw. die Naht unter Zug steht. Außerdem ist der Hauptreißverschluß etwas dicker und robuster als bei den Deuter-Rucksäcken.

Ich fahre ein Hardtail, damit werde ich entgegen dem Namen nicht allzu oft in den Bikepark gehn. Ich hab den der Robustheit wegen gekauft


----------



## Easy (7. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auch beide Deuter + Vaude, finde den Vaude besser

1). Reservevolumen von +5 Liter ist echt prima. 
2.) Air-Tragesystem ist super, bessere Belüftung als die Deuter stripes,
3.) Mir passt er einfach besser
4.) günstiger

Der Vaude war mein bester Kauf. Deuter würde ich mir nicht mehr holen


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. September 2009)

Deuter 25l vs. Vaude 30+5

>> Ergebnis Vaude
- Vaude: + Air Rückensystem (wie auch schon wo den Anderen angegeben)
- Deuter: - Reisverschlußdefekt am  
- Vaude: + man kann den Beckengurt bei Nichtgebrauch gut verpacken
- Vaude: + viele clevere Öffnungen bsp.: die Durchreiche, das man auch von unten an Sachen ran kommt; großes Kartenfach
- Vaude: + Preis

Tragekomfort wegen dem Größenunterschie jetzt nicht vergleichbar, aber in meinem Fall liegt trozdem der Vaude deutlich vorn, auch mit Mehrgewicht!

 Kuka


----------



## Büüche (7. September 2009)

ähm, Preis?

kosten die beide nicht 80-90 euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (7. September 2009)

Joa, kann sein, aber die von ihm selber geposteten Angebote unterscheiden sich um 10â¬. Nicht viel, aber immerhin!
Aber der Vaude ist ja unabhÃ¤nging vom Preis eh der Bessere 

 Kuka


----------



## Baxx (9. September 2009)

An sich wuerde ich zum Deuter raten, aber nun sehe ich dass der Transalpine nur das Airstripes System hat. Mir gefaellt das Air Comfort System aus gleichem Haus deutlich besser, scheinbar gibt's das aber nur noch beim Cross Air EXP  . Jedenfalls hat man beim Air Comfort deutlich weniger Auflageflaeche und wesentlich bessere Belueftung als bei den Airstripes. Bei wenig Beladung ist das nicht so relevant, aber bei den groesseren Modelle merkt man den Unterschied auf jeden Fall.


----------



## camper69 (11. September 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Deuter 25l vs. Vaude 30+5
> 
> >> Ergebnis Vaude
> - Vaude: + Air Rückensystem (wie auch schon wo den Anderen angegeben)
> ...



Hab 4 Jahre Erfahrung mit dem Deuter Transalpine 35 gemacht und mir kürzlich den Vaude 30+ gekauft.
Stimme eindeutig für den Vaude!!
Er trägt sich viel angenehmer; man nimmt ihn kaum wahr. Das Netz-Lüftungssystem ist genial und er weißt viele kleine Details auf, wie ein separates Kartenfach, imprägnierter Regenschutz, sehr gut zu erreichende Fächer mit großzügigeren Reisverschlüssen....
Die Tragegurte sind in der Länge einstellbar und vor allem für lange Rücken/ Oberkörper ist dies ein großes +. Der Beckengurt sitzt endlich mal dort, wo er hingehört....am Beckenknochen
Er ist zudem schmaler als der Deuter und nicht so klobig. 
Hab den Vaude mit 30 Liter Volumen dieses Jahr auf nem Alpenx gefahren und brauchte letztes Jahr für das gleiche Gepäck den Deuter in der 35iger Version.
Es ist ein perfekter Rucksack der ein noch besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis besitzt als der Deuter.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (18. November 2009)

Habe auch mit Deuter nicht die tollsten Erfahrungen gemacht und mir dann einen Vaude Bike Alpin 25+5 gekauft.

Mit dem Rucksack die Dachsteinrunde, einen Alpencross und eine Bergwanderwoche gemacht, einfach ein Traum, so muß ein Rucksack sein. Ansonsten jede Menge Tagestouren und alles ohne Probleme. Selbst stundenlanger Regen - kein Problem, alle Reißverschlüsse laufen wie am ersten Tag.

Wir werden uns zu Weihnachten einen zweiten kaufen, da wir im Mai schon wieder mit dem Bike über die Alpen wollen, mal sehen, ob uns das Wetter gnädig ist.


----------



## sambaente (18. November 2009)

Also ich plädiere für den Vaude

Meiner Meinung nach bessere Verstellmöglichkeit und geräumiger, d.h. ich hab darin mehr Ordnung.
Außerdem sitzt er super bequem und bei etwas ruppigeren Abfahrten find ich das er super ruhig auf dem Rücken liegt. Das ist natürlich von Mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich aber ich finde den Vaude klar besser


----------



## andi. (28. November 2009)

ich bin gerade verwirrt. suche im moment nach einem neuen rucksack der gleichzeitig für alltag (studium+15" laptop etc.) sowie tagestouren geeignet ist. volumenmäßig so 30L. der vaude macht auf mich jetzt auch einen besseren eindruck.

auf der vauda website finden sich 2 modelle mit der gleichen bezeichnung:

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/15065/SubProducts/150650400

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/10093/SubProducts/100930370

sind das verschiedene modelljahre oder was hat es damit auf sich?

was gibt es in dieser kategorie noch für rucksäcke? gibts da noch hübschere sachen so ala dakine apex die ähnlich funktionell sind?

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

gruß andi


----------



## jan84 (28. November 2009)

Ich hab den Transalpine 25 jetzt 3 1/2 Jahre, er hat etliche Mehrtagestouren, noch mehr Tagestouren mim Bike hinter sich und ansonsten täglichen Einsatz auffm Weg in die Uni/Arbeit/Einkauf. Der Rucksack funktioniert einfach einwandfrei und nachdem er gestern mal wieder aus der Waschmaschine gekommen ist sieht er fast wieder aus wie neu. Im Alltagseinsatz taugt er für nen mittleren Single-Einkauf, trägt sich auch bei schwererem Inhalt noch angenehm. Laptop schleppe ich auch regelmäßig drin rum, passt einwandfrei rein (14", 15" sollte auch noch gehen), ansonsten Laptop + 1 großer Ringordner + paar Bücher und kleinkram gehen auch. Werd mir demnächst aber wohl den Office-Giga von Deuter zu dem Zweck holen, dann rennt man im Alltag seltener/nichtmehr mim verschlammten Rucksack rum .  
Was mich positiv überrascht hat ist die Haltbarkeit der Kunststoffclips, also den Teilen mit denen man die Gurte zusammenclipst. Sooft wie da schon drübergelaufen wurde oÄ hätte ich nie im Leben erwartet dass die noch halten. 
Beim Touren:
Bei Mehrtagestouren hätte ich manchmal (bei Sauwetter ) gerne eine Unterteilung mehr im Hauptfach (eine vorhanden, beide Fächer sind von außen durch seperate Reißverschlüsse erreichbar), ansonsten eigentlich keine Kritik, mir reicht er mit 25L auch für Touren >3 Tage (inkl zweitem Paar Schuhe und "Abendkleidung"). 

Oder kurz gesagt: 
Sein Geld absolut wert. Die Vaude alternative kenn ich nicht, im Zweifelsfall gilt aber das selbe wie bei Rädern, probefahr.... äh probetragen kann einen schlauer machen! 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. November 2009)

bei meinem superbike hat sich nach 6 jahre der reisverschluss verabschiedet. schuld ist meiner meinung nach der transport des A4-Ordners und der Klamotten, die den Rucksack wirklich gestresst haben. Einen Vergleich mit Vaude kann ich daher nicht geben, sind meiner meing nach beides super rucksäcke...


----------



## 1freezer (29. November 2009)

Also ich bin auch für den VAUDE Rucksack, das Rückensystem ist einfach perfekt.

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Bike Alpin Air 30+5 hat, hab meinen so gut wie neuen Rucksack im Bikemarkt drinstehen weil er mir einfach zu groß war und ich auf das kleinere Modell umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2009)

Also ich ziehe deuter zumindest bei kleinen Rucksäcken immer vor, weil die wesentlich bessere Systeme für die Rückenbelüftung haben.
Ich habe so einen Airkomfort 45 Liter von denen, der vor allem im Sommer echt eine Erleichterung ist.
Es gibt glaube ich sogar ein Modell, bei dem das Thema Unfallschutz echt überdacht wurde. Der Rucksack bietet speziell für Biker wohl eine Art Wirbelsäulenschutz, wie man es von Motorradkleidung her kennt.
Eigendlich müßte es eine Art Halterung geben, mit dem man seinen Rucksack am Sattel befestigen kann, wenn man mal zwischendurch ein langes bergauf-Stück hat. So könnte man sich ab und zu mal von der Last befreien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2009)

Was ich jedoch nie begreifen werde ist, warum es immer eine extra-Regenhülle braucht und das Material der Rucksäcke nicht von vornherein wasserdicht ist...


----------



## andi. (29. November 2009)

ich denke es könnte auch daran liegen, dass sonst der innenraum garnicht mehr belüftet wird und trocknen kann. ähnlicher effekt wie bei funktionsbekleidung mMn.


*edit*: bei Vaude lieber das *AIR *oder das *VENT *System?


----------



## Flo82 (30. November 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte nen ziemlich teuren Vaude Rucksack (130, kein Bikemodell). Der hat nach einer Tour am Rücken abgefärbt und hat auch nen nicht so tollen Eindruck gemacht vom Tragesystem und der Verarbeitung. jetzt hat er einen Deuter und is zufrieden.
Aber keine Ahnung ob das jetzt auf Bikerucksäcke übertragen lässt.


----------



## Baxx (30. November 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch nie begreifen werde ist, warum es immer eine extra-Regenhülle braucht und das Material der Rucksäcke nicht von vornherein wasserdicht ist...



Wasserdichte Reissverschluesse sind schwergaengiger und teurer. Die Wasserschlauch-Oeffnung muesste gedichtet werden. Atmungsaktivitaet ist weg (feuchte Klamotten trocknen nicht).


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (30. November 2009)

Ich besitze fast nur Deuter Rucksäcke... 
Sind angenehm zu tragen und eine durchdachte Ausstattung.

Die Bikerucksäcke deuter sind gut geschnitten und verutschen nicht. 
Ich finde auch die Belüftung gut und nicht zu schwer.

Besitze den kleinen Compact EXP 12 für ne Tagestour, den Transalp für Mehrtagestouren.
zum Klettern und Schneeschuhwandern den Deuter Guide und zum Trekking den Aircontact Pro.

Ich finde deuter echt super. Ich kauf sie auch oft günstiger. Komme ja aus Augsburg und dort ist ja Deuter und hat nen 2.Wahl Shop 

Beim boarden hab ich aber den Ortovox Freerider mit Rückenschutz.


Gruß
Tom


----------



## bennoh (1. Dezember 2009)

Ist der Evoc Freeride Tour mit einem Volumen von 30Litern ne gescheite alternative zum Deuter und Vaude?
Hat den jemand schon auf nem Alpencross getestet?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (2. Dezember 2009)

bennoh schrieb:


> Ist der Evoc Freeride Tour mit einem Volumen von 30Litern ne gescheite alternative zum Deuter und Vaude?
> Hat den jemand schon auf nem Alpencross getestet?



Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Aber ne richtige Alternative ist er für mich nicht.

Braucht man nen Rückenprotektor beim Alpencross?

Und dann noch der Preisunterschied. 
Deuter =69[email protected]
Evoc = 140 -160


----------



## USB (2. Dezember 2009)

ERGON


----------



## bennoh (2. Dezember 2009)

Der Preisunterschied ist mir auch aufgefallen und spricht natürlich nicht für diesen Rucksack.

Der Protektor ist abnehmbar und ist, für meine Begriffe, für einen Alpencross überflüssig. Jedoch kann er auch separat getragen werden, was mir dann beim Skifahren wieder zugute kommen würde.

Ein weiterer Nachteil des Evocs ist, dass er am Beckengurt keinerlei Taschen hat, in die sich ein Handy oder vielleicht sogar eine Digicam verstauen lässt. Trotzdem werde ich ihn mir die Tage mal ansehen, wenn mein Händler ihn im Laden stehen hat, da ich vom Deuter und Vaude bisher nicht 100%ig überzeugt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennoh (2. Dezember 2009)

USB schrieb:


> ERGON



vom Ergon hatte ich bisher gutes im Uphill gelesen, aber er soll relativ wackelig beim Downhill sein. Kannst du dem zustimmen?

Hat übrigens auch keine Taschen im Beckengurt..


----------



## Riccardo (2. Dezember 2009)

Servus, 
ist zwar keiner von denen die Du vergleichst, ich habe den Salewa Enduro 25 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich kann ihn mit dem Vaude (hat mein Vater) vergleichen und finde den Salewa besser.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Von Ergon hört man viel gutes.

Das Tragesystem soll echt gut sein. Eine Regenhülle wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## USB (4. Dezember 2009)

Sorry , habe ja nur den "kleinen Ergon " glaube BD2M im Einsatz seit
2 Jahren . 
Da kann ich nur sagen im Uphill gerade im Technischen Bereich perfekt
In Tests heißt es ja immer er wäre so schwer . Das ist er zwar 
rein Datentechnisch ,aber durch das Gestell sitzt er so das man ihn kaum bemerkt. 

Gruss



bennoh schrieb:


> vom Ergon hatte ich bisher gutes im Uphill gelesen, aber er soll relativ wackelig beim Downhill sein. Kannst du dem zustimmen?
> 
> Hat übrigens auch keine Taschen im Beckengurt..


----------



## USB (4. Dezember 2009)

Regenhülle ist dabei  



tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Von Ergon hört man viel gutes.
> 
> Das Tragesystem soll echt gut sein. Eine Regenhülle wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...


----------



## juehei (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich habe den Transalpine 25 seit ein paar Monaten und habe schon ein paar Touren damit gemacht. Kann nur sagen, dass der Rucksack Top ist. Bequem zu tragen und genug Fächer zur Ablage, die Helmhalterung möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen.

Also 100% Kaufempfehlung!


Viele Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (4. Dezember 2009)

Und der Camelbak M.U.L.E.?
3,0l Trinkblase
10l Packvolumen
Gewicht inkl. Reservoir: 910g
Einsatzbereich: Bike Enthusiasten

Is der Ok?


----------



## bennoh (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Camelbak MULE ist super. Habe ihn und bin sehr zufrieden. Jedoch ist er nicht mit den bisher genannten zu vergleichen.

MULE für max. Tagestouren

Deuter Transalpine, Vaude Bike Alpin und Evoc Freeride Tour für Alpencross.
Die drei haben das 3-3,5fache Stauvolumen eines Camelbak Mule


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab für Tagestouren den kleinen Deuter Compact 12 mit 2 Liter Blase und den Camelbak MULE mit 3 Liter.

Aber für nen Alpencros echt nichts. 25L-30L sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Didjah (4. Dezember 2009)

Ah ok danke für das feedback, dann hab ich also keine Fehlinvestition getätigt!
Bei mir sinds eigentlich nur Tagesturen.
Dann freu ich mich schon wenn er geliefert wird.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> Ah ok danke für das feedback, dann hab ich also keine Fehlinvestition getätigt!
> Bei mir sinds eigentlich nur Tagesturen.
> Dann freu ich mich schon wenn er geliefert wird.



Kein Thema, Biker halten ja zusammen 

Die Trinkblase von Camelbak ist super. Aber zum besseren reinigen, hab ich mir die Militärversion gekauft. Da kann man den Schlauch abklipsen.


----------



## sub-xero (5. Dezember 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch nie begreifen werde ist, warum es immer eine extra-Regenhülle braucht und das Material der Rucksäcke nicht von vornherein wasserdicht ist...



Schau Dir mal den Ortlieb Flight an. Den kannst Du sogar zum Baden mitnehmen. Absolut wasserdicht und unverwüstlich. Habe den Deuter Crossbike gegen den Ortlieb Flight getauscht, nachdem ich das Regenhüllen-Gefrickel endgültig satt hatte, und es bisher nicht bereut. Das Rücken-Belüftungssystem ist auch wesentlich besser als die Deuter Air Stripes.
Einziger Nachteil ist das Eigengewicht von 1300g (ungefähr doppelt so viel wie der Crossbike), aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Didjah (5. Dezember 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Kein Thema, Biker halten ja zusammen
> 
> Die Trinkblase von Camelbak ist super. Aber zum besseren reinigen, hab ich mir die Militärversion gekauft. Da kann man den Schlauch abklipsen.



Aha ok und wo kann man die kaufen?
Und zu welchen Konditionen?
Ich war grad auf deiner HP- das sind ja hammer Bilder von euren Alpenüberquerungen! Postkartenreif!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> Aha ok und wo kann man die kaufen?
> Und zu welchen Konditionen?
> Ich war grad auf deiner HP- das sind ja hammer Bilder von euren Alpenüberquerungen! Postkartenreif!



Danke 

Muss mal wieder dran arbeiten und neu reinmachen... war faul 

http://sabre-shop.de/shop/CamelBak_-_Trinksysteme/Reservoirs.html

die verkaufen die Reservoirs... sind ein wenig teurer als die Zivilversion. Aber der schlauch ist besser und das Ventil.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich werfe hier noch einen Rucksack ins Rennen.

Der Vaude Nomic (in 25+5 oder 30+5).

Meines Erachtens der beste Rucksack zum Biken den ich je probiert habe.
http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/14174/SubProducts/141745120


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Januar 2010)

Sorry, das ich das Thema noch mal hernehme...

Hat jemand von euch den Vaude Bikepark 24?

Der wäre nach langem Studium sämtlicher Rucksack-Threads evtl. etwas für mich (und evtl. auch für einige unter euch). Den gibt es im Moment recht günstig HIER

Was ich jedoch nirgends finden konnte sind Infos über die Aufteilung, speziell Fächer für Kleinkram innendrin. Gut finde ich ja schon mal die Außentaschen an dem Hüftgurt, aber wie er innendrinne aussieht konnte ich niergends finden

Also meine Bitte, falls von euch jemand dieses Teil besitzt, dann solle er doch bitte ein Foto vom Innenraum hier reinstellen

Ich sag schon mal mille grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juehei (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,

leider habe ich den Vaude Bikepark 24 nicht, aber ich möchte gerne sagen, dass er klasse aussieht.  Hätte ich nicht den Deuter Transalpine würde ich auch zuschlagen.

Berichte mal ... 



Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Januar 2010)

juehei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider habe ich den Vaude Bikepark 24 nicht, aber ich möchte gerne sagen, dass er klasse aussieht.  Hätte ich nicht den Deuter Transalpine würde ich auch zuschlagen.
> 
> Berichte mal ...



Jo, schade...ich warte mal ab bis morgen, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer. Bin mir eh noch mit der Farbe unschlüssig

Aber falls ich das Teil bestelle, dann werde ich berichten und auch ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Gruß,
Al


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Januar 2010)

So, endlich ist der Rucksack gekommen.

Viel Text will ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, ich stelle lieber ein paar Bilder ein und mache meine Kommentare dazu


So sieht er aus, wenn er mit Kissen vollgestopft ist:






Rückseite ähnlich wie beim Camelbak - trägt sich sehr bequem:





Oberseite mit Haltegriff und dem "Durchschlupf" für Trinkschlauch oder Kopfhörerkabel:





Mit Fleece gepolstertes, kleines Fach für Ipod, Handy, Navi... :





Vorderes Fach:





Hauptfach - schluckt locker Laptop und/oder Ringhefter:





Im Hauptfach liegt auch das separate Fach für die Trinkblase. Rechts ist die Hülle des Fleecefaches zu erkennen:





Der Rücken besteht aus einer Kunststoffschale:





Links und rechts an den Hüftgurten sind praktische Taschen eingearbeitet:





Seitlich sind jeweils Netztaschen angebracht:





Unten das Fach für die Regenhülle:





Übergestülpter Regenschutz mit reflektierendem Logo:





Halbschalenhelme können mit dem beigefügten, einclipbaren Netz befestigt werden:





Seitenansicht:





Der Bikepark 24 von Vaude besitzt viele Spanngurte, um Fullfacehelm und Protektoren zu befestigen. Mit seinen 24 Litern Volumen ist er ausreichend, um allerlei Gepäck zu transportieren. Eine Trinkblase mit 3 l Volumen geht locker rein, ist aber nicht dabei. Das Material wirkt sehr robust, was allerdings auch an dem Gewicht von gemessenen 1280 Gramm zu erkennen ist. Etwas ungünstig gelöst ist die Position der beiden Hüfttaschen - sie liegen recht weit hinten und werden zudem vom Trägerriemen bedeckt (siehe letztes Bild). Ich kann beim Fahren nur sehr schwer den Foto herauspulen. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich schon beim Meckern bin...die Regenschutzhülle hätte ruhig etwas auffälliger von der Farbe her sein dürfen.
Aber alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden, für 50 Euro bei Bike-Discount mit Sicherheit keine Fehlinvestition. Ich denke das wird mein neuer Begleiter für ausgedehnte Bergtouren, wo ich auch mal das ein oder andere Kleidungsstück mehr mitnehmen möchte


----------



## Dr.Sys (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch noch eigenen Senf zu VAUDE.

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, haben viele Vaudes die verschiebbaren  Brustgurt-Befestigungen auf einer mittig verlaufenden Wulst auf den Trägern.



SchrottRox schrieb:


>



Wenn man den Brustgurt nun tatsächlich mal etwas anzieht, verdrehen sich die Trageriemen leicht nach innen.  Dadurch liegen die Polster nicht mehr plan auf Schulter und Brust auf, die Polster scheuern mit der Innenseite und werden unbequem. Vaude müsste die Wulst nur etwas mehr nach Innen rücken und das Problem wäre weg.

Außerdem: Die Vaude-Regenhülle hält nicht dicht! Klar, einen kleinen Schauer wird das Ding schon überstehen, aber wenn's beim AC mal den ganzen Tag pladdert und am nächsten Tag evtl. auch noch, kriegt Ihr nasse Klamotten. Das Ding muss muss nicht schön sein, nicht atmungsaktiv, nicht mal besonders leicht - nur wasserdicht. Das kann jede Plastiktüte von Aldi, nur Vaude kanns nicht!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (14. Januar 2010)

Dann bleibt doch nur der Deuter übrig


----------



## ChuckNoland (14. Januar 2010)

Hi bin neu hier!
Hab auch nen Trans Alpin 30 und ein Camel Back und bin mit beiden super zufrieden.
Der vaude sieht aber auch klasse aus und von der Qualität sind die ja eh richtig gut!
Habt ihr vielleicht nen tipp für gute Winterhandschuhe?(hab eh immer kalte Hände)


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Januar 2010)

@Dr.Sys: Das mit dem mittigen Wulst und verdrehenden Trägern ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, könnte aber tatsächlich passieren. Allerdings muss ich den oberen Riemen gar nicht sooo festzurren, damit das Teil gut sitzt und nicht hin und her wackelt.

Die Regenhülle ist innen gummiert, so wie bei meinem Deuter. Ich gehe von ähnlicher Funktion aus. Aber dass eine Aldi-Tüte dichter ist, stimmt Jedoch für meinen Verwendungszweck absolut ausreichend.

@ChuckNoland: Mit der Suchfunktion kann man in der entsprechenden Rubrik recht schnell Antworten finden. Hier werden gerade Deuter und Vaude Rucksäcke diskutiert. Über Handschuhe, kalte Finger usw. gibt es hier Seitenweise Erfahrungsberichte. Nichts für ungut


----------



## TheRacer (14. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Rucksack.
Hatte am Anfang auch nur den Trans Alp im Blick.
Nach dem ich hier jetzt aber alles gelesen habe bin ich eigentlich vom Deuter schon wieder weg.
Der Bikepark 24 spricht mich natürlich wegen dem Preis klar an.

Mich würde aber als letztes noch die Belüftung interessieren.
Damit hatte ich die letzten Jahre immer Probleme das der ganze Rücken verschwitzt war.


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Januar 2010)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Rucksack.
> Hatte am Anfang auch nur den Trans Alp im Blick.
> Nach dem ich hier jetzt aber alles gelesen habe bin ich eigentlich vom Deuter schon wieder weg.
> Der Bikepark 24 spricht mich natürlich wegen dem Preis klar an.
> ...



Hallo,

die Auflagefläche ist ähnlich wie bei dem Camelbak gestaltet. Sie verteilt die Last gut auf den gesamten Rücken. Für mein Gefühl besser wie der Deuter, aber Luftzirkulation ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden - schwitzen tue ich da schon am Rücken. ABER: Dadurch, dass er recht eng am Rücken anliegt, gibt es keine Zugluft und das finde ich angenehmer. Mit dem Deuter schwitzt man zwar nicht sooo sehr, aber trotzdem wird bei mir der Rücken feucht und bei Abfahrten zieht es dann ganz schön im Kreuz...

Ja, ist schon nicht so leicht das Richtige für sich zu finden. Das Optimum gibt es m.E. noch nicht. Der Deuter hat auf jeden Fall auch seine Qualitäten, aber bei mir hat er jetzt ausgedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (15. Januar 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt doch nur der Deuter übrig



ich würde auf den hier warten: http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6238


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Januar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> ich würde auf den hier warten: http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6238



Sieht auch gut aus...

ich benutze für Tagestouren aber auch meinen kleinen Deuter mit 12L. der langt vollkommen.

und für Mehrtagestouren hab ich seit 5 jahren meinen Transalp. Und er hat alles bis jetzt mitgemacht....

Fand den Bikepark jetzt auch ganz gut. aber ich brauch kein Rückenpolster in den Bergen. Find ihn nur für den Bike-Park optimal.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## bennoh (15. Januar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> ich würde auf den hier warten: http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6238



Welchen Vorteil hat der gegenüber den Osprey Atmos?


----------



## polo (15. Januar 2010)

die sind sich schon sehr ähnlich; das neue wassersystem, bei dem das ein- und auspacken ja deutlich leichter sein soll, sieht aber interessant aus. keine ahnung, ob das auch mit dem kleinen atmos geht. außerdem sollte der neue leichter sein.


----------



## TheRacer (16. Januar 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal weil ich ihn günstig gefunden habe den vaude Bike Alpin Vent 25 + 5 bestellt.
Von der Größe ist das die perfekte Lösung für mich.

Mal schauen wie der Tragekomfort so ist.


----------



## Sanchopancho (4. September 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagne, oder noch besser ein Bild davon machen, wie ich an meinem Vaude Bikepark rucksack einen fullface Helm befestige. Mit dem netz ist es nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann_Lee (15. März 2011)

vllt hilft dir das ja weiter!
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/vaude-bikepark-24-bronze/225316.html

da ist ein bild dabei!


----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2011)

mach ich mal weiter hier, bin auf den Nortshore28 gestoßen, taugt der für nen AlpenX?


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

Eine kurze Frage! Gibt's für's Fahrrad überhaupt Rucksäcke > 30L ???

Fliege im September für 3 Wochen nach Vietnam und brauche noch einen Tourenrucksack! Ein kombiniertes Teil (bspw. 30 + 20 L) wäre toll... also quasi mit einem größeren abnehmbaren Teil... 

Im Prinzip suche ich nen Rucksack den ich sowohl für Fahren, als auch für sommerliche Touren zu Fuß (ca. 50L) nutzen kann!

Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## Patso (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

suche noch einen kleineren Rucksack, den ich immer auf dem Weg ins Geschäft mitnehmen will und bin auf den *Race EXP Air* gestoßen.

Da ich am Freitag zum Stadtler gehe, hab ich auf der Homepage noch den *Aqua Race Exp 12* gesehen, kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?
Ist Modell 2011, doch auf der Deuter-Homepage hab ich den garnicht gefunden.

Vom Volumen her sind sie mit 12+2 und 12+3 Liter gleich.

Deuter Race EXP Air: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/deuter/deuter-rucksack-race-exp-air.html,a12533

Deuter Aqua Race Exp 12: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/deuter/deuter-rucksack-aqua-race-exp-12.html,a19205


----------

